

Twitter mind control - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/04/community-mind-control.html

======
sayhello
The first time I tried twitter:

<fumbling around/> What's this thing? _hmmmmm_ doesn't seem very useful...
<type/><type/><type/><type/>

5 mins later. OMG I can't delete the obscenities I just wrote!

